

Meet Gmane's sister Gwene (RSS/ATOM-NNTP) - drewr
http://gwene.org/

======
drewr
When you submit <http://foo.bar.dom/quux.atom.xml>, its entries will be
available on _news.gmane.org_ (or _news.gwene.org_ ) in the group
_gwene.dom.bar.foo.quux.atom_. You can also specify an alternate group name.
Auto-submit like so:

    
    
        http://gwene.org/index.php?url=http://foo.bar.dom/quux.atom.xml&auto=true&confirm=true

